# When do standard poodles lose their baby teeth?



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

Ace was born on the 21st July, 2010. I have noticed that he has lost his baby teeth and is now growing adult teeth (on the side). I thought that with larger dogs they had to be at least 6 months before losing their baby teeth. 

When is the right age for spoodles to lose their baby teeth?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the baby teeth are generally lost between 3-6 months for all dogs, regardless of size. Yours isn't far from 6 months now anyway, only a few more weeks!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

In Vaka and Polar they have started to fall out around 4-5 months old and by 6 months old they had all there grown up teeth


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

*Does Persia look small to y'all?*

Ace is so cute in his photo.
Which has me wondering, how old was he when you took that photo? 

Persia seems tiny. She was born on Aug 18. IS she going to have a growth spurt this month? 
She is a Spoo. The breeder said she would be about 45-50 lbs.

I saw 2 (side) teeth cutting in this week, and now they are both out.
She still has baby teeth, though, per Vet's report.


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

Persia said:


> Ace is so cute in his photo.
> Which has me wondering, how old was he when you took that photo?
> 
> Persia seems tiny. She was born on Aug 18. IS she going to have a growth spurt this month?
> ...



Hi Persia, I took that photo of Ace on the 20th December, 2010 so that would make him 5 months of age. 

I haven't actually measured Ace's height as yet but will do so soon and I will weigh him today, he doesn't appear to be heavy as I can easily lift him off the ground. 

Persia looks beautiful! More photos please:adore:


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

My spoo started loosing baby teeth at about 3 months (maybe just a teeny bit before 3 months, actually). By 6 months she was completely done. I was actually a bit surprised at how soon it was, but figured these things happen when they happen,...


----------

